# Reno?



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Any body else here in the Reno area? Or if anyone is passing through, a lot of folks vacation and visit here. I know they're trying to make the Reno area known as America's outdoor adventure land, but I think we're still best known for indoor adventures like 24 hour drinking, gambling and legalized prostitution.

I would love the chance to have a drink and a smoke with other Gorillas if they are ever in the neighborhood.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IF i ever could make it out there, i would let you know...
that way i could personally slap you around and call you "Sally".


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Ah, I can feel the love. 

And if you do make it out, definitely let me know. I've got a b!tchslap waitin' for you for turning me to the dark side. As if my original vices weren't bad enough. :c


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I use to go there all the time when I lived just north of Sacramento. I always had a great time. If I ever find my way out there I'll look you up.

T


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Any body else here in the Reno area? Or if anyone is passing through, a lot of folks vacation and visit here. I know they're trying to make the Reno area known as America's outdoor adventure land, but I think we're still best known for indoor adventures like 24 hour drinking, gambling and legalized prostitution.
> 
> I would love the chance to have a drink and a smoke with other Gorillas if they are ever in the neighborhood.


Oh Man! D.G I was in Reno last Jan. you are right about the indoor adventures, that's were I open my box of VR Famoso and RyJ Hermoso no.2 EL I don't know anybody in reno, so I just smoked all by myself next to my wife while she is playing the slot machine (We've Lost by the way)
but the cigars are great and nobody will stop you from doing it.
Salud Amigo!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> Oh Man! D.G I was in Reno last Jan. you are right about the indoor adventures, that's were I open my box of VR Famoso and RyJ Hermoso no.2 EL I don't know anybody in reno, so I just smoked all by myself next to my wife while she is playing the slot machine (We've Lost by the way)
> but the cigars are great and nobody will stop you from doing it.
> Salud Amigo!


I just introduced my brother in law to the VR Famoso tonight at a lounge at the Reno Hilton. Cigars go well in Reno, and there's not much here that people will try to stop you from doing. This town wasn't built on moderation or a healthy acknowledgement of consequences. Let me know next time you are in town!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Just bumping this to see if it will get any more play. Since I probably won't be able to make the SF herf in June.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man Dale if we ever get out that way you can be damn sure we'll look you up. Besides we want an autograph on our video of our famous actor friend.. And more beans.. :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

there's a Reno herf coming up at the end of the summer, or so i read on another forum, i'll get you the "linky-linky" most "ricky-tick".

word to your moms, i came to drop bombs (or herfs, in this case).

seems there's a ton of herfs that happen in Reno based on hits at that forum. is there a place called "FUMAR" or something?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks for the link Greg. I'll have to follow that up. Looks like a lot of Reno guys there.

And Fumare is a newer smoke shop here in town. Great place and one I would encourage everyone to check out when they're in this neck of the woods.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> And Fumare is a newer smoke shop here in town. Great place and one I would encourage everyone to check out when they're in this neck of the woods.


hey, do a search over there for "reno" in the herf section. there's about 4 or 5 herfs that've happened at "Fumare" this year already. and from what i looks like, they have a rather LARGE and well known herf in mid-Jan of every year.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dale, I guarantee that when I get out West, you and I are gonna have some smokes!! We will make it happen.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

you should go to the Basque-o Fiasco with me!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

t'kay said:


> you should go to the Basque-o Fiasco with me!


PM sent for details on that.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

If you build it....

I will come


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

more "reno" type stuff.

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=105282

although this one was done yesterday, they intend to do it every WEEK at lunch.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

28th is another one for you RENO guys


----------

